
Adventures in Narrated Reality (2016) - hownottowrite
https://medium.com/artists-and-machine-intelligence/adventures-in-narrated-reality-6516ff395ba3
======
jbattle
I got about 3000 words in and lost interest but I will say this - I always
wonder with posts like this whether you are seeing examples that are
representative or cherry-picked. I assume the latter.

Which implies that we are reading about what _humans_ select, not what the
machine learning is selecting, artificially enhancing how interesting the
output of these algorithms really is.

~~~
norlys
That's actually a point the author makes - he sees an AI as a tool for the
artist, not as an creative subject on its own. I found it highly interesting
to read about a writer's perspective on text producing AIs. Especially the
part where its output suddenly was "I don't know what you want me to do". Part
2 - where he presents a sci-fi short film with a plot written by AI - is also
a interesting read.

------
lmm
> Unfortunately, I’ve had trouble making it say anything interesting about
> language, as it prefers to rattle on and on about the U.S. and Israel and
> Palestine.

And the simulated version shares the same problem?

